# Thanksgigging Report



## SeminoleSpearer (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I went out to Destin last night. We got 9 fish. They weren't monsters but they were still nice (13-19 inches). The thirteen incher was a little small but I was trying to get an underwater video of a flounder getting gigged and I wouldn't have felt to bad if I accidently spooked him in the process. We saw three others that spooked. 

You can read the detailed report, and see pictures/video here.
http://imakemybeer.blogspot.com/2011/11/thanksgigging-report.html

Good luc everyone.


----------

